# panfish & walleye presentations



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Do any of you guys use swivels for quick changing of lures when ice fishing panfish or walleye's? I always just tie my hooks on, but have been considering using a swivel. Wondering if some finicky fish may be turned off by this.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I've always used swivels. It gets to be a pain in the Ar$e when your trying to find the lure the fish want and you gotta keep cuttin and retying.
I'm not sure if it spooks the fish but if i'd rather spook a few fish then have to cut and re-tie my line 15 times.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

I never do. There are enough problems ice fishing as it is, cold water, unactive fish, finiky fish, just plain and simple not hungry at times. The last thing I want is a swivel spooking the fish that want to play the game. I try having multiple set ups ready to go b4 I leave the house that way I wont have to retie in the cold. and plus save time.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've started using swivels a little bit this year, especially if I'm using a buckshot spoon with a drop line and looking for the right color...plenty far away that it won't bother anything. I wouldn't use a swivel on smaller lures like my all-time favorite Genz Worm.


----------



## mklem24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm kind of just getting back into fishing in general - and this is my first year or ice fishing since I was a young'n, so I'm no expert. I have been to LOW 3 times this winter now - and I have all my rod's setup with swivels -- and I hook both jigging spoons and regular jigs right up to it, and have had very good production from that setup, probably moreso than the guys with me that tie directly to their hooks??


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Interesting stuff. Everyone has there own opinions don't they!!

I dunno what's better. All i know is can't seem to catch jack. We (son & myself) usually catch between 4-8 fish, but can't seem to find any good keepers. Is it me or is lake audobon like that? This is the first year i have really fished it.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

no swivel, dont like them. I retie every time i want to change my jigs/spoons, can retie in less than 1 1/2 mins.. not a hard thing to do.


----------



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

I use those small quick change snaps things. i think that the fish cannot see them as well as the swivels. The only problem that i have is that my line twists alot. Does anyone have suggestions for line twist?


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Multiple rods with various presentations that will work for the conditions. Summertime I use 5-8 rods in my boat with at least three different setups. Plain jig is always one of them.

Ice fishing, I have 3 jigging rods with a genz worm and a trailer hook, and several other jigs on the rattle reels. Tips have a splitshot and treble hook.

I only use a swivel when using bullet weights in combination with a snell/plain hook combo, or a spinner setup.

I quit using those quick clips. They always dragged a weed of some kind. That really turns fish off in summer. I just use a plain barel swivel to help reduce line twist, and as a stop for the bullet weight when trolling snells and spinner rigs. Stizo


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

this must be the stizo from fishingbuddy huh? :beer:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I almost always use a very small crankbait snap when im figuring out the bite so that i can change presentations to what the fish want, and once i find out what they want once in awhile i will retie without a snap. Good to see you here Stizo 8)


----------

